# Programmas / Software >  Kā uzlikt MAC OS uz PC?

## Trans

Sveiki. Man interese vai kads nevaretu palidzet. Lieta tada ka uz parasta pc uzlikt mac os?

----------


## osscar

nu tak pilns nets ar Hackintosh. ieraksti google - pa īsam vajag pareizo instalāciju un arī dzelžus atbilstošus. Var npiešķilties visi dzelži.....nav vērts čikāties. Tak paņem kaut GOS linux un būs tev ala maks.

----------


## IvarsK

Pirmkārt tu droši vien zini ka tas nav legāli, ja tas tevi neuztrauc tad nākamais solis ir salīdzināt tavus dzelžus ar šo sarakstu http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.2 un novērtēt vai tu varēsi uzlikt macos uz sava PC vai nevarēsi. Pats labākais resurss kur var prasīt palīdzību ir šeit http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/

Ja tu esi 100% nolēmis ka vēlies MacOS nevis Linux vai Windows, tad es ieteiktu sagādāt/nopirkt precīzi tādus pat dzelžus kā izmanto Mac, ieskaitot Apple klaviatūru, vienīgais škiet ka EFI vēl nav izdevies uztaisīt uz parastā PC, tā būs vienīgā atšķirība dzelžu līmenī.

----------


## zzz

a) ieplaanotaa darbiiba ir piraatiska padariishana
b) internetaa viss aprakstiits, RTFM
c) liec jau nu driizaak normaalu legaalu linuxu, OpenSuse vai whatever.

Bet nu, vasara, skolinjaa maajasdarbi vairs nav jaapilda, vari lauzt un paarinstaleet savu datoru kaa iepatiikaas.

----------


## Trans

zzz es jau skola sen neju.

----------


## Trans

kads var paskaidrot kadel tas ir nelegali?

----------


## zzz

a) Mac OSu oficiaali nopirki? 
b) Pat ja nopirki, saskanjaa ar licenzi, tu driiksti vinju likt tikai uz Apple razhota haardveira.

c) jautaajumi tev kaa tiinim. Ja tieshaam esi vecis, kas vairs skolaa neiet, tad ir smags gadiijums.

----------


## Vinchi

Ko jūs te murgojat vēl par softa legālumu  :: 

Ja cilvēks vienkārši vēlas uzlikt MAC OS lai patestētu vai arī nevar atļauties MAC PC ar OS'u bet grib redzēt dizainu un bildītas tad taču nav vērts to prikt  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.thinkgos.com/gos/index.html

ja gribas ko līdzīgu - lai sāk ar šo, vai arī lai iet uz salonu paskatīties uz MAC OS....tur ļaus palietot. Saku godīgi - ne mazums stundu jāpačakarējas lai pielaistu mak bez gļukiem uz PC....nav tā vērts.

----------


## Delfins

Priekš tā ir VIRTUALBOX... pa brīvu pie tām. OS tiek likts virtuāli, ieprovēts un izdzēsts pēc "pagaršošanas". Bet principā, nelegālās kopijas esamība jau ir pretlikumīgi.

----------


## Larisa

> zzz es jau skola sen neju.


  Pēc rakstītprasmes izskatās, ka *vēl* neej.  Pēdējais laiks sākt mācīties valodu!

----------


## JDat

> zzz es jau skola sen neju.
> 
> 
>   Pēc rakstītprasmes izskatās, ka *vēl* neej.  Pēdējais laiks sākt mācīties valodu!


 
Skolā var neiet arī 10 gadu vecumā, ja izdzen no skolas. Tam ka autors vairs neiet skolā, tam es ticu. Neticu tam ka autoram ir vairāk par 16 gadiem.  :: 

Nafig uz PC vajag MacOS? Linux un miers. Zinu tikai vienu gadījumu iz dzīves, kad to vajadzēja. Tā bija absolūta audio specifika, nevis kā šeit, rotaļāšanās.

----------


## Trans

tu maldijies man ir 21g. tu ne nav nekāda pareizrakstības stunda. Vinchi  viss normālāk atbildēja. Sisi tik pārgudri te ka di.... gribās. atvainojos pa tadu postu bet tā arī ir.

----------


## JDat

Ja, visi d***, tāpēc ka neredz tam visam jēgu. Delfīns labi pateica par emulatoru, ja gribās patestēt un paspēlēties. Cita jēga MacOs uz PC bāst tiešām nav. Bet ja nu tomēr ļoti gribās, tad google nevis elfa forums...

----------


## Trans

Jau jau tu saki ka google nevis elfa tad kādēļ te ir tādas sadaļas?? Prikola pēc ir izveidotas tās sadaļas?

----------


## JDat

Palasi citas tēmas šajā sadaļā. Labāk mācies elektronikas pamatus. Datorlietas var apspriest arī boot.lv forumā vai tml. Nekā personīga...

----------


## Trans

nu tad jau jāņem ārā no foruma datortehnikas sadaļa. ja jau var boot.lv vai vel kur citur sedet. un neviens tad jums liekus jautajumus neuzdos.

----------


## jeecha

Trans, tu atnaaci pakasiities un pad&@^# vai jautaajumu uzdot un atbildi sagaidiit?

Ja uzdot jautaajumu un sagaidiit atbildi tad to jau tu dabuuji - pilna Google ar lapaam par doto teemu. Ej un lasi un beidz spreegaat.
Ja vienkaarshi pad*@&# - tad vienkaarshi ej.

----------


## zzz

Spriezhot peec taa kaa shis bija formuleejis savu saakotneejo jautaajumu, vareetu rasties iespaids ka shis mekleeja kaadu kursh shim to izdariis (par maksu droshi vien). 

Tad nu:

a) uz nelegaalu darbiibu aicini
b) nifiga neesi pazinjojis cik ta par to maksaat taisiijies (es tev to 100 punkti nedariishu, bet ja nu kaads tomeer grib ar tavaam kriminaalajaam intereseem kraameeties)

Katraa zinjaa nafig neizskatiijaas peec cilveeka, kursh pats buutu meegjinaajis instaleet un prasiitu jelkaadu konkreetu padomu.

----------

